# Project #666



## WildWoodMan (Jul 17, 2014)

This is the start of Project #666, the photograph is the "hook" part of the snatch.
Currently I am search for just the right Scythe blade to put between the "hook".
I found the vine in the woods near the Jordan Creek in Allentown PA 
More photographs of the vine to follow


----------

